# is bismuth okay thru a turkey choke?



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Doin some pattern testing and was wondering if I can send some bismuth 2's through a turkey choke?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, you can shoot bismuth through a turkey choke.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

As stated Yes.. Bismuth came about due to the federal law mandating steel shot. Older guns could not handle the hardness of steel shot thus the advent of Bismuth which shares many properties similar to lead. With that being said, some choke manufactures not only prohibit certain types of shot, but also large shot sizes through their tubes. 

But just because the choke can handle Bismuth, does not necessarily mean it is the best combo. Turkey chokes range from 640-690 and a primarily designed for use with small shot 4-7.5. 

What I would assume may happen coupling your large Bismuth shot with an Ultra tight choke if that is what you have, will be blown patterns. Not knowing your gun choke combo something like a Overbored 835 coupled with a 690 may throw great patterns whereas a nominal bore Remington with a 650 will most likely be blown.. 

There is a fairly good chance your patterns will be better with a factory Full or mod than turkey choke.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Not knowing what you plan on doing in the end, I thought I might bring up that here in Michigan you cannot hunt turkey with shot size larger than number four.

Ken


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow thank you for the info..I've already patterned it through improved-imp. Mod and carlsons extended mid range..I will try factory full and turky choke this evening..my intentions are goose hunting and I'm thinkin bismuth will give me a lil more range than steel..but I especially am after a nice dense 80% pattern or better at 45yards..really just experimenting and satisfying curiosity..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I tried it and surprisingly there was really no increase or decrease in pattern density..as a matter of fact any of the chokes I tried (factory improved,mod,calsons mod and trky full )Bismuth #2's proved to not be affected by any really with 65-70% paterns at 45yrds with all the chokes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

